# Best job/way of earning money to have while in a touring band?



## Cynic (Jul 15, 2013)

i'm having trouble finding one that is pretty flexible, but i need the cash so it can go towards the band. we have a short weekend tour in about a month, and a twenty day tour in january. what can i do?


----------



## xCaptainx (Jul 15, 2013)

Server? Casual labour? gardening/lawn mowing services that need casual workforce?


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 15, 2013)

Give lessons in your free time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2013)

I know of a few long standing touring act who have members that are house painters. Skilled labor is always good, as it's typically always in demand.


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

no job is more flexible than prostitution..


----------



## larry (Jul 15, 2013)

cab driver. from what I've been told by local yellow cab operators, it doesn't take much more than a clean driving record and the will to pickup fares. you can set your own schedule and then clock out when you're done. just drive enough to earn the cab lease plus whatever your cut is for the day, and that's that. fuel's on you, which you write off come tax time and maintenance is on the cab company. 

some guys drive year round, while others I've spoken to do it semi-annually for a little extra cash. in a nutshell, you call the shots. honestly I've thought about it so much that I should try it for the experience.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Jul 15, 2013)

User Name said:


> no job is more flexible than prostitution..



how about a contortionist?


----------



## User Name (Jul 15, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> how about a contortionist?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 15, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> how about a contortionist?



If you really want some nice gear for touring, you'll learn to do both.


----------



## trickae (Jul 15, 2013)

guitar lessons would be the best, find a music store nearby where you can set up and kids can easily drop by.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Jul 17, 2013)

best buy, they have a thing for when you are in a band they will give you time off to play. Not sure they still have it though.


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 26, 2013)

I would think it would be hard to keep students while being in a full-time touring band. :/


----------



## Pedantic (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know from experience, but I think if you could learn programing you could just freelance and work on tour on the way to shows.


----------



## MontaraMike (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know how successful these guys are but there are a lot of people giving guitar lessons over Skype. You would only need a net connection and a webcam


----------



## Sam Scarrott (Aug 19, 2013)

metal_sam14 said:


> Give lessons in your free time.


 
yeah this is a cool way to earn


----------



## xCaptainx (Aug 19, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> I would think it would be hard to keep students while being in a full-time touring band. :/



BANDHAPPY


----------



## JDinSC (Aug 29, 2013)

Some music stores, even big boxes, provide performance/tour graces. For example, I have 6 weeks of leave a year that I get to keep my insurance and my position is protected while I go on tour. While that may not sound like alot, for a management position in retail, it's a ton. At lower level positions, the grace is alot more.


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2013)

Hate to be cynical here (heh, couldn't resist), but a solid/stable income and the flexibility to take time off whenever you want rarely go hand in hand. 

What's your background? Prior work experience? college education? Interests? I think finding a job that fits you and THEN worrying about flexibility is a better approach than finding a job that's flexible and then figuring out if you'd be any good at it.


----------



## Lokasenna (Aug 29, 2013)

Cynic said:


> i'm having trouble finding one that is pretty flexible, but i need the cash so it can go towards the band. we have a short weekend tour in about a month, and a twenty day tour in january. what can i do?



Find a sugar mama?


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a friend that worked at target and he would go on short tours ranging for a week to three weeks long sporadically and they would always give him time off


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Aug 30, 2013)

If you're young i'd suggest learning a skilled trade. You're your own boss and can take time off whenever you want, plus when you get older or burnt out from touring you have a career to continue on with.


----------



## oracles (Sep 1, 2013)

Alcoholocaust said:


> If you're young i'd suggest learning a skilled trade. You're your own boss and can take time off whenever you want, plus when you get older or burnt out from touring you have a career to continue on with.



That'd be the route I'd take, personally.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Sep 3, 2013)

become a jewel thief!


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 3, 2013)

Does anybody know, is there any money in masturbation?


----------



## Hemorrhage (Sep 5, 2013)

riffer_madness said:


> Does anybody know, is there any money in masturbation?



If you are a woman with a webcam.


----------



## riffer_madness (Sep 5, 2013)

Hemorrhage said:


> If you are a woman with a webcam.



Ha! F'n funny!! (and true)


----------



## ihunda (Sep 5, 2013)

riffer_madness said:


> Does anybody know, is there any money in masturbation?



No, Stan marsh poured it all out.


----------



## Jes Johnson (Sep 5, 2013)

Giving lessons is pretty much the best route. That's what I'm getting into.


----------

